# Go List It



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just doing my part to get the word out about this new local venture. 

Check it out and use it....It's FREE :thumbup:

http://www.pensacolatrader.com

Please help spread the word about it.....Thanks Guys and Gals!!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

There isn't a thing on that site other than the stuff you have been trying to sell here for months.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Just curious, why would someone use this instead of Craigslist? CL has a Pensacola page, and also shows stuff close by if someone is searching for something specific.


----------

